# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  Safe`n`Sec Personal has shown a 100% efficiency in AV Comparatives Single Product Review.

## Rashevskiy

This spring AV-Comparatives, well-known  laboratory of independent tests of Anti-Virus software, has conducted  Safe`n`Sec Personal testing and published Single Product Review. The  product has been tested on 100 current Malware Samples (Adware, Spyware,  Viruses, Trojan Horses, Backdoors, etc.) that were not detected by  other major Anti-Virus products at time of testing. 
*During testing  Safe`n`Sec Personal achieved a protection rate of 100%.*


According the conclusion of the review  "Safe`n`Sec Personal is a well-designed product, which really has the  potential to protect advanced users from all types of threats from the  Internet. The high reliability of protection is provided by application  control not only through the installer/uninstaller whitelist but also  through the dynamic control and behavioral analyzer technologies".

 Detailed text of AV-Comparatives Single  Product Review is available here.

*About Safe`n`Sec solutions*

Safe`n`Sec is proactive protection system of Host Intrusion Prevention  class. It provides reliable protection of the workstations in companies'  networks against all types of external and internal threats. Analyzing  system applications behavior Safe`n`Sec and the newest technology of  flexible system privilege delimitation (V.I.P.O.) make a decision about  the malicious actions of the application and blocks the attack on an  initial stage. Thus any kind of malware having reached the PC is blocked  before starting its intelligence in computer environment.

*About S.N. Safe&Software Ltd.*

S.N. Safe&Software Ltd. was founded in 2006 by group of independent  investors and since 2006 is successful in selling Safe`n`Sec complex  computer protection system in Russia and abroad. The company has got  more than 20 Safe`n`Sec distributors worldwide. In 2009 the company  finalized a venture deal with Troika Dialog in which S.N.  Safe&Software received several million dollars of financing from a  venture fund managed by Troika Dialog Asset Management.


Source: S.N. Safe&Software Ltd.

----------

